# [Los Angeles] Looking for more players



## Dr Confoundo (Mar 11, 2020)

Trying to find a couple more players for a Spectaculars game that I'm trying to start.

Spectaculars

I live in Torrance, so not too far for anyone on the West Side, South Bay, or Long Beach. Probably looking at a weeknight, but that's negotiable.

Thanks!


----------

